# Crying at night



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Bailey just started crying at night. He still stays in the kitchen and sleeps in his kennel. I think it might be because I give him more freedom when I'm home, and he probably just wants to be with me. I'm wondering if I should "give in" and let him sleep with me or not. The reason I don't want him sleeping with me is so he doesn't wake me up during the night to get down or if he makes a noise or something. Any suggestions would be appreciated. BTW, he's 6 months old and is going to be neutered December 1.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a very strong aversion for making a dog sleep in a room by himself. If you don't want him sleeping in your bed, can you let him sleep in a doggy bed or crate in your room?


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 11 2005, 01:56 PM
> *I have a very strong aversion for making a dog sleep in a room by himself.  If you don't want him sleeping in your bed, can you let him sleep in a doggy bed or crate in your room?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=118943*


[/QUOTE]
Yep, I suppose I could if I don't give in once, then he'll think he can do it all the time.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm wondering if I let him on the bed some of the time, it might confuse him if he can't be up there all the time. Guess I'll just have to try a few things.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just let him sleep in a crate in your room where he can see you, if you prefer he not be in your bed. When Catcher was a puppy, I used to cuddle with him in bed for a few minutes and then put him in his crate for the night. This got to be a habit and he was fine with it. 

(Then I started letting him stay longer and longer and now he sleeps all night in my bed and I love having him there!)


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I had the same issue. I live in a condo, so the neighbors, although dog owners, could hear him. So, I felt guilty about that, too.

He sleeps at the foot of my bed, no accidents all night. Accidents happen in the day when I let him run around the apt. He is also ok with sleeping on a blanky below me, but that is when he can roam around and pee, so I would rather have him on the bed, he won't pee there.

If you give in, and you don't want to, chances are you will be setting a precident you won't be able to break that easily.

Good luckl.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I like the idea of my babies sleeping close to me as well. SOMETIMES they bug me but nowadays I'm not bugged by them. However, when they're in my room in their crates, they dont bug me unless they are DYING to go potty. You could try their FIRST night of sleeping in your room in their crate/pen on the weekend so if you were disturbed, you're still able to sleep late. The first couple of nights Cloud was a LITTLE bad with his whining. But with enough SHUSHING, they get over it and sleep. hehe

GOODLUCK


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Mine sleep in their own crates on their snoozy cushion in our bedroom. They would cry all night if they had to be by themselves. They do not make any noise, they know when they go up to the bedroom it is to go to sleep. Since I work during the day, this is make-up for the time I am gone. Hope that helps.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Nov 20 2005, 05:32 PM
> *Mine sleep in their own crates on their snoozy cushion in our bedroom.  They would cry all night if they had to be by themselves.  They do not make any noise, they know when they go up to the bedroom it is to go to sleep.  Since I work during the day, this is make-up for the time I am gone.  Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


wow, I guess having more than one doesn't make a difference? they still want to be near their mommies?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

When all of my dogs were puppies I always had them in my room sleeping at night... either in a bed, pen, in my bed... I think puppies cry because they are ALL by themselves at night.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Try bringing his crate into your room, he will feel safe.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MaxMommy+Nov 20 2005, 08:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, I guess having more than one doesn't make a difference? they still want to be near their mommies?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121512
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, they still prefer my company to each others'!









However, Lucky no longer cries when I leave for work since he has a playmate. But both are very devoted regardless of having each other. If I am in the house they both will wait by the baby gate until I return. They tend to fall asleep right away in the evenings when I bring them upstairs to our bedroom and they know to go into their wire crates (they can see everything around them). They prefer their own separate crates. 

They do not make any noises at night either, except every now and then one will make tiny sounds in their dreams?


----------

